

Dayta is free, forever (and now for web too) - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/dayta-is-free-forever.-and-now-for-web-too/

======
zoudini
Great news. Any plans on open sourcing or providing hooks/API (would love to
be able to create automatic loggers to avoid manual data entry).

~~~
sahillavingia
Yes, definitely.

~~~
malvim
Web hooks would be nice. Open-sourcing would be GREAT! Especially for those of
us who prefer to host their own da(y)ta.

Just downloaded it, and it is something I've been wanting to build for a long
time, but just didn't get around to it. I would gladly collaborate, would you
decide to open-source it.

Congratulations on a great (and beautiful!) app.

------
pragmatic
What is this and why do I care?

The blog post is vague and the link just takes me to the "download itunes"
page.

~~~
sahillavingia
You can read more about Dayta here: <http://daytaapp.com/> and email me
privately if you have any questions — sahil@slavingia.com.

Sorry if the blog post wasn't clear enough.

------
jechen
Got your app when you were handing out redeem codes. Good stuff. Maybe open
sourcing would be a logical next step? :)

~~~
jerikl
+1 for open sourcing. I'd love to help! This functionality is something I've
been wanting to create for a long time, and was starting to get serious about
it until I saw your app today. (My approach would have been far less user
friendly though, using javascript / js data structures to store data, keep the
whole app in a folder stored in Dropbox.)

------
zipperhead
I've been looking an app like this for android. Any suggestions? I'm not sure
I'd want to store all my personal data using the web app.

~~~
sahillavingia
I'd love to have Dayta for Android, but I'm no good at Android yet. Anyone
want to help?

~~~
Athtar
Would Mono [Touch/Droid] be of any help in this scenario?

------
joshwa
Not to be confused with the _very similar_ <http://daytum.com/> made by the
guy who does the famous "Personal Annual Reports": <http://feltron.com>

------
squasher
Does this mean you're not going to fix the newest update, which broke the
iPhone app?

~~~
kegss
+1: bought it just before the free update, but haven't Been able to use it,
crashes when you breathe on it wrong.

~~~
malvim
I got it yesterday, just after the free-ization announcement, had not heard of
it before. I seem to have been able to pinpoint my (frequent) crashes: It
crashes whenever I try to open the visualization for a data log that has a
goal.

Is that what is happening to you as well?

~~~
kegss
Entries on some items seem to explode as well. Keep meaning to load the crash
log and send it off, but haven't had time.

------
exit
this isn't related to datum at all, is it?

also, the web version doesn't seem to support entering data?

